# Dog Show Gladiator



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

OMGosh! This is awesome!

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1802130/


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

that was so cool! =)


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow!!!!!!

this was incredible to watch; i wonder how long it took to teach this border collie; i know they're smart, but this guy needs to be on TV

thanks for sharing


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ahhh yes, Attila and Fly. I had the opportunity to attend a seminar of his last year. Unfortunately, it was canceled.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you I am sending this to my husband and telling him this is where he and my dog should be a year from now


----------

